# Infinite focus on Nikkor AF lenses



## Geezir (Dec 29, 2007)

So I have a Nikon D40 and I have the kit 18-55mm lens and also just picked up the 55-200mm lens. I love both lenses alot however I'm  running into issues with focusing.

What I'm wondering is how to focus the lenses (when in MF mode) in the infinite setting. It's impossible to directly focus pictures when its pitch black out for slow shutter pictures and everytime I try it never comes out clear and always blurry.

I consulted the manual but didn't come up with anything (unless I missed it, but i read it cover to cover 3 times). Any help would be great. Night time is one of my favorite times to shoot, but since upgrading to a DSLR from my old Olympus OM-1 I have not been able to get a single clear night shot.


----------



## ScottS (Dec 29, 2007)

..... Silly question here, but you are using a tripod right?


----------



## Geezir (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes I'm using a tripod. Or when I don't have a tripod I'm using a make-shift tripod (usually a hand rail or somethign else of the sort that isn't going to move).


----------



## Helen B (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you setting the lens to the infinity mark, in manual focus? That works for me.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Garbz (Dec 29, 2007)

It depends on the lens. Some lenses focus at infinity when you're at the full turn of the ring. Others especially those who's focus vary with focal length can often be focused slightly past infinity. The 18-70mm kit lens is guilty of that. Infinity focus is actually in the middle of the infinity sign, not on the left hand side like all my other lenses.

Pick something you can see like the moon and take your focus off that. Failing that focus on infinity in daylight and mark a mark on your lens and focus ring so you can do it at night.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 29, 2007)

Surprised no one has addressed aperture in this thread, but then I'm just a noob with a tube.

-Shea


----------



## Garbz (Dec 29, 2007)

Well yes we could up to f/22 and put the lens somewhere near the infinity point and call it a day, but that's hardly a worthy challenge now is it


----------

